# BETYOURCASH.com - Exclusive tips and 80% Effectiveness



## BETYOURCASH.com (Jun 4, 2014)

Betyourcash.com was created for all fans of sports and forms of entertainment that is the turf. In order to share our knowledge about the sport we all subscribers professional and reliable approach. We have extensive knowledge of the sport. Carefully analyze each option before sending it to you.

*Profit Guarantee*

Our a consultancy will guide you in the right direction.​*Fast Shipping​*Usually no longer than 20 minutes from the moment of payment!

*80% Effectiveness*
Once again, we commend our consultants and thank them for such a wonderful performance. Professional betting tips. We are the leaders of tipster.
*
3 methods of payment*
We serve up to three methods of making payments. Skrill (Moneybookers), PayPal and PaySafeCard.​*
Website Facebook*


----------



## BETYOURCASH.com (Jun 6, 2014)

Today we have offer with odds 2.0. Offer available to 17:00 london time. 

www.betyourcash.com


----------



## BETYOURCASH.com (Jul 16, 2014)

New special offer for 16 july. 

www.betyourcash.com


----------



## BETYOURCASH.com (Jul 19, 2014)

Offer for 18 July

Insider with odd 2,0 (available to 15:00 London time) 

22 July

Fixed tip with odd 4,5! is (available to 17:00 London time) 

www.betyourcash.com


----------



## BETYOURCASH.com (Jul 21, 2014)

Offer for 21 July

Insider with odd 2,0 (available to 15:00 London time) 

22 July

Fixed tip with odd 4,5! is (available to 17:00 London time) 

http://betyourcash.com/subscription/

Check it out! Special offer for today!


----------



## BETYOURCASH.com (Jul 22, 2014)

New SPECIAL offer for 22.07.2014

http://betyourcash.com

Check it out!


----------



## BETYOURCASH.com (Jul 31, 2014)

Special offer for 1 august 2014

https://www.facebook.com/beturcash?ref=hl 

Check it out


----------



## BETYOURCASH.com (Aug 3, 2014)

Special offer for today available on www.betyourcash.com

Check it out!


----------



## BETYOURCASH.com (Aug 5, 2014)

Summary:
5 August:
IFK Göteborg - AIK Stockholm
Prediction: AIK Stockholm X2 (Double chance)
Odds: 1.80
Verdict: Win 0-2

Kaiserslautern - Munich 1860
Prediction: Over 2,5 goals
Odds: 2.0
Verdict: Win 3-2

4 August:
Lech Poznan - Wisla Krakow
Prediction: Lech Poznan
Verdict: Lose 2-3

Rovaniemi - KuPS
Prediction: Rovaniemi
Verdict: Win 3-1

Special offer for today is available on www.betyourcash.com

Greetings!


----------

